# Mini LaMancha Conformation Critique



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I have 2 mini Lamanchas that I got last year. They are now just 1 year old. They came from a good knowledgeable breeder. Annie is my doe and I will be breeding her this fall. Can someone please review her conformation for me? I am new to goats and am trying to learn about their conormation. When I breed her what areas does she need improvement in so I know what to look for in a buck? Sorry the pics are not the best - I didn't realize until that I was at a slight angle until I uploaded the pics.





































Thanks. 

Jen


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

shes got a good front end. I'd like more dairy character and angulation, especially in the hind section. her rear legs are posty so DEF more angulation needed there, I'd also try and find a buck that has a flatter rump try to level that out.. and she looks weak in the chine ( behind withers) ... but it could be the pics.... all i can say is you want them to look just like the "big girls" do


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

agree -- a buck with a nice rear angulation and a good level topline that flows down smoothly and not sharply into the rump.


----------

